# Hammer In



## robert flynt (Jan 14, 2014)

Cody and anyone close to Jackson, Ms. who might be interested! Feb. 8 Th. & 9th the Mississippi Forge Council is have a gathering at the Mississippi Craftmans Center in Ridgeland Ms.. Master bladesmiths James Crowell, Terry Vandevender and Bobby Howard will be demonstrating forging blade and making handles and guards. These guys make knives that sell in the thousands and are highly respected makers. More info. can be found on the Mississippi Forge Council web site.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 14, 2014)

Robert are you sure of the date as these have already past.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert are you sure of the date as these have already past.



I Googled it - it's February 8th and 9th


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I Googled it - it's February 8th and 9th



Glad you did. I was wondering if I missed it before I knew about it 
I looked for just a second after I saw him post it and didn't see the date.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 15, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert are you sure of the date as these have already past.


 That was a brain fart ! It is Feb.


----------

